# Black Darter



## -Oy- (Jul 10, 2018)

Taken on one of my local reserves in Warrington last weekend.

The Black Darter is the smallest true Dragonfly in the UK.

1.






2.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2018)

Ooooh, great photo! :yes:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2018)

My Goodness, that's astounding...Bravo.... :clap:


----------



## gumbud (Jul 11, 2018)

God didn't see that one coming - that gave me a fright - nice stuff BD - you must have a good camera and  a steady hand


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2018)

That gave me a fright too. The pic wasn’t there and poof. There it was. 
VERY COOL! These are my favourite pictures of yours so far Oy. :cool1:


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dang!  I looked, quickly, and thought your post was titled: "Black Garter!"  When I clicked on it, with eager anticipation,  - - - - Oops!  No cigar!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2018)

The  hairy  legs   turned  me off.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 11, 2018)

I once knew a lady who always wore a black garter...........................oops wrong thread - must go to the red hot burning thread!  oh dear here's me been calling you BD when it should be Oy! - sowwee!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks all.


----------

